# Do people in your life know you post on PerC?



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

This morning my brother almost saw what I was about to write on here and I felt embarassed for some reason :tongue:. Do you tell people that you post on here? (this excludes fellow members)

Personally, I've told some friends that I post on a forum but I don't want them to find me on here and see what I write. I think it's nice to seperate your internet life from your real one XD.


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

I have referred a friend who has interest in psyche, she really likes it here.
but.. I fear that people could look at things that I post - looking back at things I've typed before makes me cringe. ;x; I'm embarrassed at nearly everything that I do but I also see that contributing to the forum has possibilities of making life friends.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

My best friend knows I post on here. My mom knows I post somewhere... but I refuse to tell her where. I don't want to have to sensor myself on here out of fear/concern that I will hurt someone I know in real life with the truth/ my personal feelings. When I mention Personality Cafe to people that don't know about it (to my knowledge), I refer to it as "the forum" or "a forum." roud:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I just told my mom and brother recently. I didn't go any deeper into it other than "I make posts and stuff." I wanted to keep it private, but something came up.:dry: I gotta make some edits.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Nope, and I _try_ to be careful what I post just in case it gets out.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Blueguardian said:


> My best friend knows I post on here. My mom knows I post somewhere... but I refuse to tell her where. I don't want to have to sensor myself on here out of fear/concern that I will hurt someone I know in real life with the truth/ my personal feelings. When I mention Personality Cafe to people that don't know about it (to my knowledge), I refer to it as "the forum" or "a forum." roud:


Exactly my feelings. I want to be free to say what I want and how I feel about the people in my life but if I knew that someone in my life could see what I write on here, I would just go back and edit all of my previous posts XD. To some I say thay I post on a forum but I mentionned to my best friend that I post on a forum related to the MBTI, she probably could find it if she wanted to but I think most of the people in my life are less stalker-ish than I am :tongue:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I mentioned it to several friends who later on signed up but never really got started posting. I told them about it mostly to have another thing to talk about, but I like the anonymity of PC, so now I don't really tell people which forums I take part in. If I talk about it at all, I just refer to it as "a forum I'm a part of" or something.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

There are times where I have something interesting or amusing to share, from here, and so I tell them about it. I have gotten a few friends to sign up on the forum as well. I figured they would have fun.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Some people think their spying on me when I know their here.

What would I call this?


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

No one knows. I'm a more private person. In real life I don't tell everything to everyone and so if I told them about me writing here I'd feel I'd have to censor it because I'd have to deal with them saying judging things. Otherwise I don't really care if people I don't know judge what I write.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I keep it very secret. My parents think that it was a waste of my life to be posting on Bungie forums about meaningless topics and to be chattering on about useless theory on a computer originally bought for school would really suck. Then, they'd go through my post history and I'd really be in trouble.

I can say things on here that I can't in real life. I can vent my problems and my rages. I can get my opinions out. These are opinions which would make most real people look at me like I'm a paranoid schizophrenic. If my brother found out, I'd be in worse trouble because he'd then blackmail me with it.

I can't let people know that I post here until I turn 18, then I can do what I want because I'll be a legal adult.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Sometimes people walk around while I'm postin on the forum or chillin on ventrilo. I don't try to hide that I come here. They can come here and read my posts if they're interested. I don't really care. That said I don't tell people I post here, and when people see I do they don't ask really ask about it.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

never really thought about it much but no I don't think I'd tell anyone within my day to day life about the posts I make here. People think I am disturbed enough already.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

The Shadow knows...


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

No, and I don't see why they should. :dry:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, my entire family knows that I post here. Also a few friends. Sometimes a family member or two will come to PerC and read various topics/posts, including those I've made. I try to always be mindful that nothing is truly private on the internet.:wink:


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I purposely keep it secret. I live double, triple etc lives. I like to have a life where I can forget the others and just completely immerse myself in something new. Also I like to talk about things here 'they' should maybe not hear.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

My mum and my sister know.

My sister actually posts on INTP central and my mum posts on Typology Central.
So we all have our own separate MBTI forums we go to....:wink:


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

No, I have never told anyone.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

What Turran said.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

My best friends know, also some of my colleagues including my boss (no wonder, every time I lurks on PC, I do it in my office while I'm working:crazy.

I don't even care if they read my posts, there's nothing special in it that needs to be hide from them.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I couldn't care less whether my acquaintances know that I post on here.
I'm an open book, really.

No one that I know is particularly predisposed to spying, anyway.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, and they stalk me.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i'm always telling my friends about stuff from"my forum"


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Well.... since I use family computer and my "computer-land" doings are kind of public inside of my family then it's no secret that I visit Personality Cafe and even post on here. My sister has curious eyes and she already knows about it... thankfully she doesn't stalk my doings though  And since my mother & father don't understand English... they have no idea... at least I guess so... hehe


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Occasionally with my family or girlfriend if there's something really funny, noteworthy, or absolutely ridiculous I encounter on here. Otherwise, no not really. The idea of anonymity is nice, however.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think anyone is too interested in what I do online.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

My husband knows and I gave him the link. He is in the army and I don't want him thinking that I am spending time online doing anything naughty. Sometimes I think I could be more careful with my posts, but I have no intentions of running for public office.

I don't particularly want anyone else that I know to read what I post but I don't make it a big secret.

My brother, who also likes MBTI, knows that I post on a forum, but if it isn't WOW he doesn't care.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Only my roommate and my brother know about PerC.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

When I find someone interesting, I admit that I tend to e-stalk them. Not extremely though just maybe once or twice. Most people aren't like that but still I sometimes fear that someone will e-stalk me (not that I'm that interesting). I think of my sister who tends to judge everything I do.. she knows I post on a forum and I'm sure she's curious of what I would write... 

Haha I'm just in a paranoid phase right now... ignore me ^^.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

My family (parents included) know I post on a forum, but my friend nikefalcon (who is also on PerC) is the only person who knows..........


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I told one friend that pretty much my whole life story with reasoning/analysis is on here, when she directly asked where I found a picture. Didn't tell her my username though and am wondering if she cares enough to work it out... Not sure if I want her to or not!

I used to post on forums about hobbies and the like, so to those I live with (family) this is "just another chat site with strange pictures" (avatars :laughing


----------



## Packey (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't see why it's anyone's business. I'm not ashamed of what I post here and if someone was genuinely interested in this place I'd tell them about it but why would I talk about this place if no-one asked.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I really don't want any of my real life friends to know I'm on here. If they ever join, I'd have to change my whole tone. I feel like I'm a bratt when I'm on here. This is my place to speak freely. I'd have to censor quite a bit if they were on here. However, they do know that I've written every now and then on some "psychology forum". That's about it,.

However, my daughter knows all about this place. And she has been on here before. But she says it's "boring". :tongue:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

No. I need to be free to express myself here to derive any benefit.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't particulary like anyone knowing what I'm doing on the internet (it's nothing bad, don't worry ). But I've never mentioned this site to anyone, I open up more here than I ever have to a "real" person.


----------



## EJunior (Jan 12, 2009)

I told my ESFJ friends. They laughed and asked WHY? I said to know some others personality and talk. 

And they laughed again and said You crazy. roud:

:mellow: If they knew that is Nothing wrong in post here...


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

My mother knows I post on a forum. Turran has also hit on my mother while she spoke to me in the background while on Vent so she knows about Ventrilo too. Turran has no future with Mama Bionic so its fine.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

no one knows. urgh. i have posted some of my personal things here that i don't even want them to know.


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

well I just started posting so I haven't gotten around to telling anyone. I guess I would tell them if it ever came up, I haven't said anything on here that I wouldn't say in real life.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

One of my friends knows. He's registered on this site.
That's it. I don't wish to tell people about it and I always close the window if I have to leave my laptop down.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

A couple do, but most have no idea.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

My parents and friends are aware that I post on a few forums but they don't know which ones. I'd like it to stay that way :tongue:


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

You know I started telling people when I first started and now I wish I had not, but I can't keep secrets about myself. I live by a general rule of openness so it is really weird to have to omit the truth or lie. I have adjusted from telling them where I go to just saying "posting on forums." However, I can tell my best freind anything. Its the others that I wonder about but I don't really care. In the right situations I will tell anyone anything. The problem is that if they read it here they might take it out of context.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

well, i am petrified of my parents thinking something bad about me, so i try to keep it a secret. i know they know, and they know i know they know :frustrating:

she (mother) will check my history on one of her off-work days (thurs and fri) when i am out, and she doesn't admit it, but she does, and then is very passive aggressive, parental controls, the whole bit....

fuck


EDIT: not that this place is bad, thought they (family) may think so - the internet has helped me so much, i mean, i've found people i can really relate to, true friends for life. this place is very inspiring and also relaxing, i am an idiot sometimes but in general i do ok, i think...maybe not, but still, it is cool here. i have begun writing, being more creative, i have real fleshed out ambitions and theories to minor revolutions and social upturns :') i could never do this without someone pushing me to do it....


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope. I post personal stuff here. It'd be weird if someone knew me in real life, and read some of the stuff here. I'd be hella scared and will probably escape. And delete all my posts, hoping that person will forget everything...


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

My brother knows I think. He's 13 though and probably has no idea what it's all about. Another really good friend knows as well. I don't think he cares though; he's more of a reddit kinda guy. I would hate for anyone I know in RL to read some of my posts. Like the OP said, it's nice to have a kind of separate life.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

they don't 

i don't think they give a shit

only my girlfriend knows


----------



## Ireth (Nov 2, 2009)

I've mentioned it a couple of times, but most of the people around me are not the kind that would join PerC (as far as I know, they don't even read forums). I've recommended it to a friend once, I still think she would really love it (maybe even benefit from it-get to know herself more, etc.) if she took the time to browse it now and then, but I guess she's not patient enough...

I'm not that secretive about it, but I don't advertise it either... If someone found me on here and cared enough to look through my posts I guess they would see a few things about me more clearly... But still, I'm not saying that the PerC me is more me than my real-life self... 

For a long time I've been afraid of people misunderstanding me. While it can still annoy me a bit, I've come to realize that online or off, if they don't take the time and trouble to try to "decipher" you, they WILL misunderstand you - and maybe these people are not worth the effort of clarifying yourself to either.
I admit it, I'm not easy to understand, people have always told me that I'm eclectic and some parts of my personality don't seem to fit at first sight - but once they get to know me it makes sense. (probably why I spend so much time phrasing what I want to say... I try to be as concise as I can, with varying degrees of success...:crazy


Edit: I use the term "misunderstand" in the sense of forming an inaccurate or false image of someone, not in the "melodramatic" use of the word:tongue:


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*One person knows. Everyone else I don't speak to.*


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

No one knows (IRL)


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha only a handful of people knew like my sister and two of my ex gfs. Recently though, I've had to explain PerC to a lot of my friends to enlighten them with the many questions bestowed upon me! :laughing:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I told my boyfriend and a friend about it and they seemed interested.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Nobody IRL knows and I prefer it to stay that way. I'd be kind of paranoid if family or certain friends found out. They wouldn't be happy that I was talking about them behind their backs and I'd worry they'd start reading all my posts and I'd have to start censoring alot of what I say more.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Nah, I haven't told anyone in real life that I post here. I've thought about telling a few people about it, but then they might see some of the older posts I've made where I opened up and shared something that I wouldn't want them to know at this point in time. We'll see though.


----------



## Sage (Sep 19, 2010)

A couple friends know I post on a forum but I like the anonymity of PerC because nothing online is private. I don't use names of anyone I talk about for their own privacy. I come here to learn about other and to learn about myself. I like to be completely honest so I leave PerC out of discussions usually. Some things I discuss here could have occupational consequences like facebook seems to have for many people. I am me and if someone finds out I'm here, more power to 'em if they can decipher which user is me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

My brother knows because he's interested in personality like me. Other than him, at tops five know I post on forums. Then again, they're interested in personality as well so it's not awkward bringing up random thread topics around them. I'm not bothered if other people want to learn about what I do but rarely does anyone ask.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

No one knows. And I'm gonna try to keep it that way. I'm pretty sure my friends could quickly identify me! :tongue:


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

my wife introduced me to the mbti thing a long time ago and i gave up on it after testing out of almost every type. like a day ago my friend who is an isfj helped me take the test repeatedly and then gave me the link here. and it has really interested me, but i think she is the only one who knows. maybe my other friend (i will label him "infp", because i am almost positive, knows as well since he seems to know everything i do - it is weird) knows as well i am not sure. i might tell my wife but i don't think i will because i guess i am a little embarrassed. and plus i have talked about her a lot so she will probably be mad at me.


----------



## HerSquirreliness (Jan 20, 2011)

My boyfriend knows I spend a lot of time on a long hair forum and that I like to lurk here, but he hasn't learned that I joined yet. My roommate/little brother knows I lurk here because he is also interested in MBTI and he'll probably find out soon enough. I actually wouldn't put it past him to have discovered this place on his own and I wouldn't be surprised if he lurked or joined here as well.


----------

